# make installworld error



## balanga (Apr 20, 2019)

Any ideas why I get this chflags error during make installworld?

This is while trying to build 11.1 for ARM in an 11.1 jail hosted under 12.0-RELEASE



```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
make[3]: "/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/compiler-metadata.mk" line 1: Using cached compiler metadata from build at 11-1 on Sat Apr 20 08:51:56 UTC 2019
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu (install)
===> lib/csu/arm (install)
install  -o root -g wheel  -m 444 crt1.o crti.o crtn.o Scrt1.o gcrt1.o /media/Marvell/usr/lib/
===> lib/libc (install)
install  -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc.a /media/Marvell/usr/lib/
install  -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc_p.a /media/Marvell/usr/lib/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 444   -fschg -S  libc.so.7 /media/Marvell/lib/
install: /media/Marvell/lib/libc.so.7: chflags: Operation not permitted
*** Error code 71

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## balanga (Apr 20, 2019)

This sounds like the solution.... in case anyone else comes across it...


----------

